# Pups at Sandbridge



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

A friend told me that pups are swarming the surf at Sandbridge. Any truth to this? I might have to pay Tidewater a vist


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

They were there last Year at this time. I may try Friday afternoon. I think a east wind will be important though. Last friday afternoon Salty and I went down there and did not do anything.


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Dude how did you beat me to this report? I was heading here just to post a pups at Sandbridge report. I know a guy who lives in the area and he said there were schools right in the suds. Sounds good for you Va. guys. I won't be down till the first week in March for some taug action. Hopefully some pups will be round for me then. I'll clear some time for them just in case.


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

How do you find them,do birds feed over them? I saw they were hitting metal in NC what would you use for bait? would the east wind be good for fishing?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Last year I used a "GREEN" Gotcha plug right in the wash. A good bait would be "fresh shrimp" (not bait shrimp) again served in the wash. And fishing from a beach you want the wind in your face in most places.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

SHORELINE: You're not really going to see feeding birds above these guys like you would with blues or stripers, although it does sometimes happen. Digger's right about the fresh shrimp. One of my favorite lures is a small plastic grub tipped with fresh shrimp--gets 'em every time.

I'll be down in a few more weeks for the Boston mackerel run. Hopefully the pups will still be schooling in the surf. Yahoo!!! It's finally starting!


----------



## SLYIII (Aug 11, 2000)

Fellas, I was down there last year and yes they were biting on anything green, grubs and gotcha plugs. I even caught a few on a white gotcha. Two things that I noticed last year was. 1. They would not feed on bait, I tried shrimp, mullet, squid (you name it). 2. Over 50% were caugt in the tail, and the fish were pretty slugish. 3. They were caught early in the moring and at night. 
I'm suprised that they are catching them now. Last year this time the water was warmer. Maybe this is a good sign that things will be good down there this year.
Going out of town this weekend but will definately tune up the gear. Just one last note. I fished with light tackle 8 lbs test, because there were specks mixed in with the pups. Couldn't feel the specks bite with the heaver stuff.

Maybe I'll meet some of ya'll down there.

Sly


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

I think I might try to take off and head down there Fri. Digger, let me know it you can make it, or anyone else for that. 

Hey Russ, just to let you know, I am thinking about spending the whole first week or so of March at the CBBT tog fishing. 

Tight lines, 

Salty


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I'am going to try it depends on the family situation I will try


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

I'm coming down for sure the first Friday of March and will be down for Saturday and Sunday. During the day Saturday I'll be offshore tautog fishing but after that trip or Sunday, or maybe even Friday night if they bite in the evening. Maybe u can shoot me an E with your phone number and I can call when I arrive in Va. beach on Friday. Should be around 2 or 3 Pm.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2001)

WHERE ABOUTS IS A GOOD PLACE TO CONCENTRATE FOR THE PUPS, IS THE LITTLE ISLAND PIER A GOOD PLACE TO START?
THANKS


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Last year's puppy drum action began the 3rd weekend of Feb when Angel Villialpondo spotted them in the surf while up on the pier around midmorning (I worked at Little Island and was there chatting with Angel when he spotted them). The large schools of puppies appeared as large dark patches of color in the otherwise clear water, sometimes an occasional single fish could be seen. The action continued for almost three weeks after which the water warmed a bit more and the puppies disbursed elsewhere.

At first puppies were very thick all throughout the day, and while they were a bit sluggish they could be tricked into hitting a green grub. Later the action was concentrated more towards early morning and evenings, but a few fish could still be caught during the day.

A few specs were caught during this time too, 2-3 pounders.

This year the pups have been spotted again as of three weeks ago, but could not be enticed to hit anything. This past week a few herring were caught on Gotcha plugs, and a few large bunker snagged with same. No reports of pups. For anyone wanting to talk to the park staff for a 1st hand report call 757-426-0013.

Laters,

Lou


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Heaver do you remember the wind conditions and water temps when they showed up?


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

I remember the water being clear, a gentle swell with 1-2' waves on the beach, and clear skies. Water temp was about 41-42 degrees, winds blowing variably 10-15 mph. Mornings were sometimes frosty with daytime temps reaching into the high 40s. Conditions were very much like those we are having right now, but no reports of puppies this year (yet). Hopefully we'll have another run of them this year...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I made 2 trips after they showed up and caught a few each day in the evening. Heaver, I believe we meet on the day that someone went diving trying to remove a couple of snags and again later at Buckroe.

[This message has been edited by Digger (edited 02-26-2001).]


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Yes, I remember chatting with someone on the pier that day. It was you?

The diver's name is Joe. He's is a regular fishermen who dives the area around the pier once or twice a year to cleanup snags.

Disturbing was a report from him that there is an abandoned 30-40 yard piece of net that's fouled under the pier - it stretches to the NW from the vicinity of the cleaning table. The net is still catching and killing fish. This net was lost by a commercial fisherman in the Fall of 1998 during a Nor'easter. Most of it was raised onto the pier by a bunch of fisherman a few days later. The net was loaded with hundreds of specs, blues, small puppies, crabs and skates. It was sad to see the widespread killing of wildlife by this abandoned net. Most all of the fish were dead, but a few live ones were harvested by those that removed the net from the pier pilings. When the commercial fisherman was contacted by the park to come remove the remaining net the commercial guy declined.....

Laters,

Lou


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

See, this is where I wouldn't mind our friends at Peta to step in and do something. It's too bad that we don't have the commercial fisherman's name. I am sure SOMEONE could issue him a fine for "clean-up fees" or something.

I mean, they aren't my favorite friends or anything, but in instances like these, they could be a big help.

THE Fishing Squid


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Heaver it was I out there on the day that the diver was there. I did enjoy talking to you. I felt that I learned alot about the area that day. I hope to fish with you someday.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Sure! I'd like to do a little fishing with you.

I like to fish Little Island Pier (pier holds the king mackerel state record), the surf all along Sandbridge, and bay and coastal waters from my boat when nothing goes near the beach.

Laters,

Lou


----------

